# Atec Haier 21 pulgadas



## felixalberto (Feb 25, 2020)

Soy nuevo en el foro y saludos a todos y gracias por la atención, tengo problema con un Atec Haier de 21 pulgadas que no enciende y me hace falta un diagrama para poder guiarme.


----------



## D@rkbytes (Feb 25, 2020)

¿Y cualquier diagrama de un televisor ATEC o HAIER de 21" te sirve?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 25, 2020)

Si no expone el modelo ha de ser cualquiera . . .


----------

